# Tempestade Tropical ALBERTO (Atlântico 2012 #AL01)



## rbsmr (19 Mai 2012 às 23:01)

Primeira tempestade tropical do ano forma-se ao largo da carolina do sul

...first tropical storm of the atlantic season forms off the coast
of south carolina...


Summary of 500 pm edt...2100 utc...information
----------------------------------------------
location...32.2n 77.7w
about 140 mi...225 km ese of charleston south carolina
about 120 mi...190 km s of cape fear north carolina
maximum sustained winds...45 mph...75 km/h
present movement...sw or 220 degrees at 3 mph...6 km/h
minimum central pressure...1007 mb...29.74 inches


----------



## Vince (20 Mai 2012 às 15:52)

Está a ficar com o centro exposto


----------



## stormy (21 Mai 2012 às 13:02)

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters/01L/flash-ft-short.html

A convecção reorganizou-se durante a noite, e agora volta a deteriorar-se...

Não está muito mais impressionante do que a invest92 que andou pelos Açores na semana passada...cheira-me que na reanalise da época, lá para o fim do ano, poderão haver algumas novidades quanto á 92,talvez a considerem pelo menos subtropical ( devido á presença de uma depressão fria em altura)...


----------

